# How to refinish a push pole



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend was able to pick me up a fiberglass pushpole from his neighbor. It was broken at one end, but only a couple of feet and I have the piece with the stake still attached. So the plan is to reattach the stake. The second problem is that the finsh is flaked off and the fiberglass is exposed in a lot of areas, leaving itchy hands and skin. Any idea of how to refinish this pole?

The plan as of now is to sand it down and use some type of acohol cleaner to get the loose fiber particles off, let dry, and then use some type of epoxy paint with multiple, multiple coats.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sand it down with 200 grit and paint it with your choice of color. Use appliance spray paint. Itis an epoxy enamel which is very tuff and comes in many colors.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Are these tips from experience or logic?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like good common sense and advise. The200 grit paper will take the fiberglass burrs off and the epoxy paint will seal the finish. Another option would be to wrap the polewith nylon twine, pretty much the way you would wrap a rod but cover the pole where your hands would be gripping it.I had someone give me a pole vaulting pole that was broken andwas still about 14' long. I sanded it wrapped it plugged one end with 1 1/4'' dowel, stuck another piece of dowel in the other end and put agig head head on it. Awesome flounder gig.Another advantage of wrapping it, is it deadens the sound when it comes in contavt with the side of the boat


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

duct tape


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What "might" work is thinned Flex Coat or whatever they're coating rods with nowdays. Epoxy (West etc...) would be perfect except it's not UV resistant. Epoxy paint would be great also, don't think you need multiple coats, 2 passes oughta do you if its dark paint. Good luck, thats a looooooong piece to refinish, remember, it will sag in the middle.........


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I'm guessing I'll need to rotate it to keep drips from forming on the bottom side. Never worked with these epoxy paints. Is it something that can be brushed on or does it have to be sprayed?


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I used a couple of coats offlex coat. I used a foam brush and kept rotating it. Still working great and I did it a couple years ago. :toast

Capt. Bob Quarles gave me the idea and it works great. Maybe oneday I can justify spending $800 to $1000 on a new one. I just do not use mine enough to get a new one.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking of using that flex coat epoxy. Do you know where I can get enough to do a push pole?


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

The Rod Room in Orange Beach


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I was looking at some of the products online. I live in Destin. Not sure if I can get it locally or if i'll have to order it. About how much do you think I would need for a 18' push pole?


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I use the appliance epoxy spray paint when people want a different colored blank when I build them rods. It is very durable and only cost about 8 bucks per can. Useabout 3 light coats waiting about 10 minutes between them. Works execellent.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

That definately seems easier. I'm guessing its available at most hardware stores?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd hit it one time over with 400 griy after the 200 and use thinned out flex coat. It will resoak those exposed fibers and retain their strength. The 4oz. is plenty ,use in two batches if u think its going to take over 15min. to apply. Mix about 5to1 epoxy to acetone.

Pull one thin coat u dont want a high build or you'l be adding unwanted weight.

Remember to wipe down surface good with acetone befor applying.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

brushed on? What type of brush is best to use if I go that route? Will I be able to put a full coat before it starts hardening, or will it take a little while to set up? I like the idea of it soaking in and help with the strength.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

You got about 20min. to work with thined out finish before it starts to get stiff like honey, but still workable. When u start out its more watery and easier to spread. 

Use a 2" mid grade brush and cut of an inch of brstles to make it stiffer.

Dont worry its a cinch . Remember to mix epoxy well 3min. at least.

also the thin coat will not have to be turned just stand on end and wait to dry, anywhere fm 5-8hrs.to touch 2days to use. call me if u got any q's


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I went with your suggestion. Used one coat of flex coat. First sanded with 100grit, then 200, then 400. Wipped it down with acetone and then brushed on the flex coat. (thanks for the tip of cut an inche of the brush, now I see why, pretty thick stuff). Before I put the flex coat on I took the spike off the broken peice and cleaned it up. I cut the broken end off and sanded it down level to put the spike on after the flex coat is set up. Pretty excited about it, also, I didn't know what kind of pole it was, but its a G-Loomis, not bad for a free pole, I'll post a couple of pics when I get it all finished. Thanks for all the advice!


----------

